# liberer de l'espace sur mon macbook



## nouvo (17 Juillet 2008)

bonjour tout le monde,
je ne comprends pas, je n'ai plus que 10 gigas de dispo sur mon macbook que j'ai depuis 1an et demi alors que j'ai l'impression de ne pas avoir bcp de chose dessus, 
au depart il avait 80go, 
il n'y a qu'un compte créee, une petite dizaine de films, 7go de musiques, qques logiciels (dont photoshop et final cut express), 2 jeux (call of duty, medal of honor)  mais je me demande où est passé l'espace restant???
j'ai l'impression que la capacité du DD diminue avec le temps sans qu'il y ait vraiment de nlles installation de ma part!!!
n'y a t il pas un genre de fichier secret ou tt serait inscrit en double???
sinon je fais regulierement fonctionner OnyX

quelqu'un a t il une idée pour liberer de l'espace, peut on defragmenter le DD??? dsl pr les puristes

merci d'avance


----------



## Pharmacos (17 Juillet 2008)

Un petit logiciel bien sympa Whatsize


----------



## nouvo (17 Juillet 2008)

merci mais ca ne resout pas le probleme!


----------



## Pharmacos (17 Juillet 2008)

nouvo a dit:


> merci mais ca ne resout pas le probleme!



Cela te dira quels sont les fichiers qui prennent beaucoup de place.... pour voir s'il y a quelque chose d'anormal


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2008)

nouvo a dit:


> merci mais ca ne resout pas le probleme!



il y a les fichiers caches qui prennent de la place, ainsi que les fichiers de swap, la base d'indexation de Spotlight, les fichiers temporaires, les fichiers de downloads (pas relevés)...


----------



## nouvo (18 Juillet 2008)

jpeux tous les virer???


----------



## divoli (18 Juillet 2008)

Ben à priori, cela me parait vraisemblable.

Si ton DD est de 80 Go, sa capacité réelle n'est que de 74 Go.
A ceci, en supposant que l'installation de l'OS ait été faite en standard, avec en plus tous les logiciels fournis pas Apple (dont la suite iLife), tu peux retirer aux alentours de 20 Go, ce qui fait un total de 54 Go (environ).
Si en plus, tu as:


nouvo a dit:


> une petite dizaine de films, 7go de musiques, qques logiciels (dont photoshop et final cut express), 2 jeux (call of duty, medal of honor)


qui correspondent tous à de gros fichiers, je peux comprendre que tu sois au final un peu juste.

Utilise Whatsize ou Disk Inventory X pour savoir comment se répartie l'espace disque. Mais il va probablement falloir soit transférer des fichiers sur un DD externe (je pense notamment aux films), soit changer le DD interne pour un autre de plus grande capacité (le changement est très facile sur un MacBook, tu peux le faire toi-même).


N.B.: Regarde aussi ce que dit LHO, notamment les fichiers de téléchargement (dans le dossier Téléchargement). C'est clair que si tu les as accumulés, cela peut prendre de la place. Il faudrait les supprimer, en les ayant éventuellement et au préalable transférer sur un autre support.


----------



## Dorian.fr (19 Juillet 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Ben à priori, cela me parait vraisemblable.
> 
> Si ton DD est de 80 Go, sa capacité réelle n'est que de 74 Go.
> A ceci, en supposant que l'installation de l'OS ait été faite en standard, avec en plus tous les logiciels fournis pas Apple (dont la suite iLife), tu peux retirer aux alentours de 20 Go, ce qui fait un total de 54 Go (environ).


 
AAAH, c'est vrai que sur mes 250Go, quand je l'ai eu j'ai trouvé que 30Go+ d'utilisés avant meme de l'avoir allumé ça faisait baeucoup... mais je comprends. Je savais pas que l'installation de base faisait une telle taille!

Bon, l'heure du ménage est arrivée.. tout ce que j'utilise pas va gicler vite fait mal fait... =)


----------



## chim (19 Juillet 2008)

Moi j'utilise Grand Perspective. Ca permet de voir graphiquement quel fichier prend de la place. (activer la fonction "afficher les fichiers cachés" dans Onyx"

Dans mon cas j'avais un fichier HD/private/var/log/windowserver_last.log qui prenait 25 Go.


----------



## divoli (19 Juillet 2008)

chim a dit:


> Moi j'utilise Grand Perspective. Ca permet de voir graphiquement quel fichier prend de la place. (activer la fonction "afficher les fichiers cachés" dans Onyx"
> 
> Dans mon cas j'avais un fichier HD/private/var/log/windowserver_last.log qui prenait 25 Go.



Oui, mais ça, c'est "pathologique", on va dire. Les fichiers .log sont normalement régulièrement éliminés par les maintenances automatiques effectuées par OS X. Il arrive que, pour une raison ou pour une autre, elles ne se fassent pas correctement et l'on se retrouve avec des fichiers .log qui grossissent au fil du temps. Mais cela reste rare.

Bref...


----------



## Dorian.fr (19 Juillet 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Il arrive que, pour une raison ou pour une autre, elles ne se fassent pas correctement et l'on se retrouve avec des fichiers .log qui grossissent au fil du temps.


 
*[*_ peux pas vérifier car suis au taffe sur windows, d'où la débilité de ma question mais..._ *]*

en faisant une recherche de "._log_" dans *spotlight*, il me semblait que ça me sortait tout ce que je pouvais potentiellement virer, non? 
Je sais pas après, peut etre qu'il trouve pas les fichiers cachés??


----------



## divoli (19 Juillet 2008)

Perso, je ne m'en occupe pas. Il ne faut pas oublier que OS X fait des maintenances, automatisées, supprimant régulièrement ces fichiers. Et quand bien même l'on voudrait lancer ces maintenances à un moment précis, il suffit d'utiliser OnyX...

Pour les détails, je ne sais pas et je m'en fiche un peu.

C'est quand on commence à s'apercevoir que l'on perd de l'espace disque sans raison apparente, qu'il faut commencer à s'interroger sur ces fichiers .log...


----------



## zazthemac (20 Juillet 2008)

Un bon coup de nettoyage avec onyx ne te fera pas de mal 
mais je te conseille aussi de regarder quand même avec whatsize ce qui te bouffe la place (imprimantes installées, taille du dossier musique et video) qui te permettra de voir ou se situe le probleme (video, film et 2 jeux sont suffisant pour te bouffer l'espace restant.)

Aprés tu as toujours un logociel nommé monolingual qui te permet de supprimer les langues inutiles de ton OS.


----------



## Dorian.fr (20 Juillet 2008)

zazthemac a dit:


> Aprés tu as toujours un logociel nommé monolingual qui te permet de supprimer les langues inutiles de ton OS.


 
- Ca c'est cool je connaissais pas... je vais tester ce soir en rentrant =)


----------



## divoli (20 Juillet 2008)

Dorian.fr a dit:


> - Ca c'est cool je connaissais pas... je vais tester ce soir en rentrant =)



Je trouve cela un peu ridicule, car tu ne vas libérer que très peu de place (quelques centaines de Mo; pour ne pas dire quasiment rien). A une époque où les disques durs faisaient quelques Go ou quelques dizaines de Go, à la rigueur cela pouvait se justifier. Mais maintenant qu'ils atteignent plusieurs centaines de Go...

Attention quand même de garder le Français et l'Anglais.
http://www.osxfacile.com/monolingual.html
(Fais une sauvegarde avant).

Et puis fais attention pour le reste. J'ai vu pas mal de nouveaux utilisateurs fichent en l'air leur système d'exploitation en supprimant des éléments indispensables au fonctionnement de l'OS, tout cela pour gagner quelques centaines de Mo. Sur un disque de 250 Go, cela tourne d'autant plus au grotesque...


----------



## Dorian.fr (20 Juillet 2008)

Bon c'est vrai que s'il ne s'agit que de qlq 100aines de Mo, je m'en fous un peu... mais vu qu'on disait que l'OSX prenait tellement de place, j'imaginais que ça se comptait plus en Go qu'autre chose... 

Comme je suis _encore et toujours_ au taffe sous windows je peux pas vérifier quoi que ce soit...


----------



## divoli (20 Juillet 2008)

Bah l'OS (Leopard) doit prendre entre 11 et 15 Go d'espace disque, je crois, je ne saurais le dire précisément...

Par contre, il faut jouer sur le reste, c'est-à-dire sur les applications installées sur une installation d'usine. Par exemple Garageband, qui bouffe énormément d'espace disque. Si tu ne t'en sers pas, autant le supprimer, là tu vas gagner pas mal...


----------



## Dorian.fr (20 Juillet 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Par exemple Garageband, qui bouffe énormément d'espace disque. Si tu ne t'en sers pas, autant le supprimer, là tu vas gagner pas mal...


 
OK, car j'en ai AUCUNE utilité  
Est-ce juste le .app qui prend tant de place?

De toute façon si je le vire, il est encore sur les disques de reinstall fournis avec le MBP si jamais j'en ai besoin un jour non ?


----------



## divoli (20 Juillet 2008)

Oui, pas de souci, il se trouve sur tes DVD d'installation fourni avec ton Mac, de sorte que tu puisses le réinstaller à tout moment le cas échéant.

Ceci dit, pour le désinstaller, je ne sais pas comment il faut faire, il faut essayer de chercher quelle est la procédure. Il est également peut-être possible de ne supprimer que les boucles, qui prennent beaucoup de place...

A chercher, donc...


----------



## Dorian.fr (20 Juillet 2008)

yep, c'est fait, une tite recherche sur le fofo me ramène ça, donc je fais ça en rentrant ce soir (ou dès que mon bosse tourne le dos parce que j'ai mon mbp pas loin  )


----------



## Dorian.fr (20 Juillet 2008)

OLA OLA!

bon je peux plus éditer mon msg, mais ce qui me parait bizarre c'est que sur mon MBP, je libère pas des Go en virant garageband, mais 273Mo (en comptant les dossiers qui contiennent les fichiers annexes -- loops).

Normal, pas normal?


----------

